# FS: Fish



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Polypterus Delhezi Bichir - SOLD
Polypterus Palmas Polli Bichir - SOLD
Red Wolfish - SOLD
Vampire Tetra - SOLD
Merlion Emerald Asian Arowana - SOLD


Oxydoras Niger - Ripsaw Catfish - $60
- Eats Everything ( Pellets, Shrimp, Etc )
- Super Healthy / Fat!
- 6 inches


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

does the wolffish need to be kept on its own?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

some do, but mine is very nice =D hes living with an aro and flagtail which is smaller then himself.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bichirs are gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpppppppppppp!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Added - 
Oxydoras Niger - Ripsaw Catfish


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Wolfish SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

what does bump mean? Bump what?


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump this thread back to the top


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpppppp!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Merlion Emerald Arowana Added!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes pics of the aro please?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

BUMP actually stands for Bring Up My Post (which is basically what H5N1 said)


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

will post pictures tmr! sorry to everyone who is interested.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ya i wanna see what u get for it ? im sure its in great shape and health buddy [email protected]!

but remember , ppl on bca can be very frugal sometimes ... !! 

dont take less for what you feel it is really worth big pete ..lol


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Vampire Added + Picture of Merlion Emerald Asian Arowana =D


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Bump means "to the top" of the new posts.

Hey Adrian did you get the Wolf? Kinda think so since it's Flag Tail friendly.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!! Aro needs to be gone asap!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if my 250 was set up i would consider it.. bump for pretty aro


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, have your Merlion Emerald Asian Arowana with certificate ? 
which fram he from ? 
thks


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

yes it does come with a certificate and its from Dreams fish Inc


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

bad news : the left side of the aro has jst starting to get drop eye  so new price $300


----------



## Dancing koi (Apr 24, 2010)

is this a red or gold aros?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cya saturday morning to pick up the vampire..excited to introduce that dude into my 130G !!!!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

GOLD aro, they drop eye isnt really bad, its not noticable but when u look closely u will see it, HAve to come see it for yourself.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Bummmmmmmmp


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Vampire Tetra SOLD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

that is NOT a gold aro.. It is essentially a green aro....


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

the term Merlion Emerald,consist of second grade red ,yellow tail and green aro.

This aro will not develop rims like a gold or red aro, however as it is a hybrid, it should have nice bright tail yellow or red..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha... a yellowtail aro wants to be a gold aro. Lol!

Here is what it will look like when it becomes an adult (Second pic)
Untitled Document


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is still ridiculously beautiful!

BUMP


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

ARO SOLD!!!!!!! Gone to a great home!
BUMP FOR THE CATFISH


----------

